# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  1 kuruşları eritip 1.92 kuruşa sattılar

## ozzylive

*Piyasanın bozuk para ihtiyacını karşılamak için tedavüle sürülen 1 kuruşluklar eritilip, hurda cevher haline getirildikten sonra kilosu 1.92 kuruştan satıldı.*

Türk lirasında kuruşa geçildi ancak, piyasada olması gereken 50 milyon adet kuruş kayıp... MHP’li şandır, kuruşların eritilip satıldığını ve bir kuruşun hurda değerinin 1.92 kuruş olduğunu açıkladı. Piyasada bulunmayan ve alışverişlerde para üzeri olarak da verilmeyen bir kuruşların, eritilip hurda olarak satıldığı bildirildi. MHP Grup Başkanvekili Mehmet şandır, bir kuruşun hurda değerinin 1.92 kuruş olduğunu açıkladı. Bugüne kadar 50 milyon adet bir kuruş, piyasaya sürülmüştü. Mehmet şandır, 2005 yılında Türk lirasından altı sıfırın atılması ile birlikte, kuruşun da devreye girdiğini ancak tedavülde kuruş bulunmadığını hatırlattı. üzellikle marketlerde küsuratlı fiyatlar çıktığında, para üzerinin kuruş olarak verilmediğini de vurgulayan şandır şöyle dedi: “Bu durum miktarı küçük olsa da, biriktiğinde büyük meblağ ve haksız kazanca neden olmaktadır. Bir kuruşun hurda değerinin 1.92 kuruş olduğu, piyasaya sürüldüğünde hemen toplandığı ve eritilerek satıldığı, böylelikle büyük kar elde edildiği belirtilmektedir.”

----------

